# Any special toy to strengthen dog's jaw?



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

_**Title**_


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

Bully sticks and elk antlers are good. My dog loves bully sticks, and will occasionally go for an antler after eating.


----------



## AHWooWoo (Jan 15, 2013)

My almost 7mo old puppy is an aggressive chewer and can quickly get through a bully stick. I recommend the triple braided bully stick because it's more work for the jaw to gnaw through and lasts longer. I get them on Amazon in packs of 10 so they're more affordable.

We also just picked up Himalayan cheese that is suppose to be safe, enjoyable, and endure. It feels very hard so I imagine it's a good jaw workout. I was told that large chunks will not come off and it's completely digestible. 

The other good chew for our guy has been antlers. If the antler is cut to expose more marrow, it's easier for the dog to scrape it out / less of a work-out. I've been getting these at a local pet shop rather than online so I can see the actual cut before buying.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

A toy that you have to engage your dog with, but would help with teaching a dog to work those muscles would be a bite wedge:

https://www.dogsportgear.ca/Bite-Wedge-Tug-Toy-with-hidden-Handles-_p_329.html


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i wonder if playing tug helps strengthen their jaws. i've never done
anything deliberately to strengthen the jaw.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

tug builds strength, but use leather instead of a rag. With a rag the teeth just hook into the cloth, with leather they have to bite it hard to keep hold.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Why are you trying to strengthen your dog's jaws?


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Why are you trying to strengthen your dog's jaws?


So we can play tug and i wont be afraid that i'll hurt his jaws.
Off-topic
i just bought a cow bone and he didn't show much of an interest in it..
i bought a big colorful rope for him to tug with me and he liked it 
now i'm looking for a nice snack that he can chew on for hours, something that wont turn into gummy in his belly(like i heard most of the industrialized bones does).


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've played tug with various Hooligans for many years and never needed any jaw strengthening exercises to play with them. I'm not saying I don't give them toys, food and treats that _might_ strengthen their jaws, it's just I've never gone out of my way to do it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Me too. Never had to make a jaw "stronger"

How old is he? Puppies have tender gums and may not hold as hard so use something softer to play then graduate over time to harder tugs.

Is there some reason you think it is weak?


----------



## R-a-m-b-o (Feb 17, 2012)

_*i dont think he have a weak jaw, he's 1.6 years old and he's very active dog.
i just have to make my dog strong&fit because having a dog is like having a child you always want you're child to be like you so i want my dog to be fit and strong.
anyways he like's sports so we are meant for each other (That's the reason i chose GSD).*_


----------

